# 25-two stroke yammie on HB Gladeskiff prop?



## Flpt (Nov 11, 2007)

While both are 10 spline shafts, i do not believe they are interchangeable, I could be wrong on that. I run a 25 2 st Yamaha on a similar skiff (Terrapin Dragonfly) and am happy with the performance of the prop I have. I will post the info on the prop tomorrow.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Mercury 2 stroke props are 8 spline, on my 15 at least.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

The Mercury Props won't work your Yamaha. I'm running a Power Tech S.S. 3 blade cupped prop in a 12 pitch on my 17' Ankona which is pretty close to your GS.


----------



## get_er_done (Nov 21, 2007)

I was told by a guy out in TX to get the Powertech SRA 10 pitch...................

Not sure how his skiff is arranged.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

> I was told by a guy out in TX to get the Powertech SRA 10 pitch...................
> 
> Not sure how his skiff is arranged.



That is the same prop I have and have been thinking about going to a 10 pitch for better hole shot. We have Manatee zones from 1000' out to the shore so I have stayed with my 12 pitch. I'm getting a little over 28mph with my jack plate set 4" above the bottom and and Bob's cavitation plate to provide stern lift. You don't have tabs right?


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

I would also call Ron @ The Skiff Shop as he had a dialed in Glades Skiff.


----------



## get_er_done (Nov 21, 2007)

no tabs. motor i have came with a small dol-fin not sure what preformance enhancement that will provide.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2012)

Call Ron

http://www.theskiffshop.com/


----------



## Flpt (Nov 11, 2007)

The prop I am running on the terrapin is a Solas Saturn 10 1/4 x 12, 3 blade in ss.


----------



## blittle (Jun 3, 2012)

Try the Powertech SRA3 in either 11 or 12 pitch. 

I know of lightly rigged Gordon Ambushes that are turning the 12 pitch.

If it's the old narrow Glades Skiff you should easily turn the 12 pitch. The newer Glades/Ambush skiff might need the 11 pitch depending on your size and loading.


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

> .............no jack plate, no trim
> 
> Looking for general performance, don't run that skinny, occasional with a heavy duck hunting load (2guys,2guns, dekes). Mostly use skiff to fish two folks..........
> 
> ...


I'm looking for a Mercury "Vengeance" 13" pitch or a Power Tech 13" pitch prop for my Mercury 25hp.

Let me know if you have one and are willing to sell.

Thank you,

Bob


----------

